# Nice timing on the Interest rate cut in US!



## Prospector (17 March 2008)

This announcement has probably saved a great deal of carnage on our market today!
Aussie stocks off lows on Fed rate cut
10:20, Monday, 17 March 2008

(Updates to market opening) 
    SYDNEY, March 17 (Reuters) - Australian shares trimmed early 
losses to fall 0.5 percent on Monday after the U.S. Federal 
Reserve lowered the discount rate to 3.25 percent. 

Currently, I am UP from last Friday - very unexpected!

And tomorrow is going to be cooler after 15 days of 38+ heat!  Yay!


----------



## Dezza (17 March 2008)

Not sure how well it's helping the Europeans...they're down 111 at the moment. 

Cut didn't help Japanese (-3.7%) or HK (-5.1%) traders either, let's hope the US takes in the good news to make it a better day tomorrow. 

More info on discount rate cut: http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=a4y9PDJ8ZpSk&refer=home


----------

